# Access onto Grass Lake



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

How is Sargent Co Grass Lake access? Was down there a month ago and it was fine just curious. Is there lots of water on the ice at the access? Can a guy get around on the lake? Just planning on doing some spearing.

Thanks


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone with intel from Grass/Buffalo?


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Grass Lake is located in Richland County.

Buffalo Lake is in Sargent County.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow this old but to get to buffalo you go straight north of rutland about 5 miles. about a 1/2 mile from where the pavement turns to gravel there is an access road on your right. drives you right up to the boat ramp.


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

Norm70 said:


> wow this old but to get to buffalo you go straight north of rutland about 5 miles. about a 1/2 mile from where the pavement turns to gravel there is an access road on your right. drives you right up to the boat ramp.


Yep thats the spot. Ice there yet? I was just south of Audobon the other day. About 6-8" of nice clear ice. Anyone spearing on Buffalo yet?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i was just south of there the other day. there was 7-8 on the slough i was fishing at. one of my buddies did fish buffalo last weekend it was slow


----------



## HardCore WaterFowler (Dec 9, 2011)

How did you do where you were at Norm?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

tons of small perch. did not keep any. had a few in the 7-8 inch range i woulda kept if i was hard up for a meal but decided against it. tons of people fishing. put a cam down and all the perch were the same size. so i didnt stay too long, when and watched the bison.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

PlainsmanND said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> > wow this old but to get to buffalo you go straight north of rutland about 5 miles. about a 1/2 mile from where the pavement turns to gravel there is an access road on your right. drives you right up to the boat ramp.
> ...


i havent heard of neone spearing there yet. i know there were alot of guys out there sat afternoon. the eye bite was ok out there this summer. i might try it this weekend. got some other places i want to try out too, where i have caught perch in the last couple yrs.


----------

